
How Bad QA Killed 2.2M Imperials: A Death Star Post-Mortem - fredsters_s
https://rainforestqa.com/blog/2018-06-19-bad-qa-killed-2-million-imperials-death-star-post-mortem/
======
jeffRFQA
I wrote this! Disagree? Come at me, my nerd brethren

~~~
Jarb
Great article! Can you also do an analysis of the lack of security in that
galaxy? Some examples that come to mind are accepting expired "passwords" for
access to top secret installations and a seemingly COTS astromech droid (aka
mechanic) being able to hack into supposedly secure military infrastructure at
least twice.

------
pier25
This is too real.

    
    
      They didn’t have an owner for quality;
      They weren’t testing early and often;
      They were testing on production, a lot, and on a Friday too.

------
fredsters_s
Jeff works at Rainforest QA (we're YCS12) doing QA stuff for our customers.
He's happy to answer any beef you have with his hot takes right here :)

